# Australian Orchid Council awards



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2011)

In light of recent events on this forum regarding possible mistakes occurring in judging processes, leading to subsequent problems in awarding plants, I came across this:
http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/images/award_images/a_4087_WEB.jpg
http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/awa...anel=All&SortBy=AOCNo&type=9&Pag=2&Aocno=4118

That was originally posted in the link above under the name of paph striata 'Mendii' and was awarded CBM/AOC 2009. As far as I know, that species or hybrid doesn't exist (or does it?). So how can a plant without a proper ID be awarded? Thoughts?

On another note, there was a very nice intaniae awarded as well, just to share... 
http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/images/award_images/a_3521_WEB.jpg
http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/awa...anel=All&SortBy=AOCNo&type=9&Pag=5&Aocno=3620


----------



## emydura (Oct 30, 2011)

That is pretty strange. There is no scientific recognition of that name that I am aware of. So I don't understand how they can award it under that name. I have seen plants for sale under striata. I think Easy Orchids were selling them.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 30, 2011)

no paph% striata% available on the RHS db!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2011)

Kew lists it as Paphiopedilum striatum:
http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/namedetail.do?name_id=147263

says:
This name is not Accepted by:
Govaerts, R. (2003). World Checklist of Monocotyledons Database in ACCESS: 1-71827. The Board of Trustees of the Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew. [as Paphiopedilum wilhelminae]


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks, Dot. The flower seems unlike typical wilhelminiae though...


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a discussion about Paphiopedilum striatum here: http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=158584

Mick


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks, Mick..


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess judges can't be on top of the taxonomy but I wouldn't thought it would be that hard to check. You sort of wonder how the judges make their decision given most would have never heard of striatum let alone seen one.

Given all these errors it would seem to make sense to me to have a panel that vets the awards before they are finalised. So a Paph award would have to go through a panel of Paph experts before it is excepted. They could block it if they felt it was obviously a mistaken identity or incorrect taxonomy. Currently it seems you could award a helenae as a rothschildianum and nothing can be done about it. The award has to stand. These errors are starting to eat away at the credibility of the AOC. 

David


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 4, 2011)

It was my understanding that AOC award pics are sent to each state registrar , I could be wrong. You'd think that if there was a problem with Id, it would be picked up at this second level of scrutiny. I was wondering if there was a procedure to handle incorrectly awarded plants. I'll ask Colin Jennings next time I'm in contact with him.

Mick


----------



## Roth (Nov 4, 2011)

I got two three wild plants from the Western Highlands provinces of PNG. It is a kind of wilheliminae/praestans etc... with maybe more horizontal petals on the ones I got. It is extremely rare, and nearly all the seedlings came from Dick Warren ( Equatorial plants in England) originally. Some were made in Australia as far as I know, but don't know who or where. I am sure it is a geographical variety of praestans, nothing really more.


----------

